# help with Ritchey adjustable stem



## kchao1213

Hi guys, just have a quick question for you all. I'm using a Ritchey adjustable road stem (this one http://www.ebikestop.com/ritchey_adjustable_260_120mm_black_road_stem-SM4832.php) and I'm failing terribly at adjusting it. I've removed the single bolt in the front and the two clamp halves, yet I still cannot get the stem to separate in order to adjust the angle. Am I being a total newbie and missing something obvious or is the stem just being stubborn? Thanks for the help.


----------



## perttime

This any help?
http://www.ritcheylogic.com/media/File/4340_RitcheyBarsengl09.07_v2.pdf
(page 11 out of 16)


----------



## kchao1213

Thanks for the input perttime. I actually have that manual downloaded and I tried following it. They make it seem like in photo C on page 11 it slides out so easily, but it's near impossible in my case. I might have to resort to taking it to a LBS and have them figure it out. Any similar experiences and suggestions?


----------



## wim

*??*

For this clamp halves separation to work at all, seems to me you also need to loosen the two clamp bolts shown in illustration d.

The instructions make no mention of that, or am I missing something here?


----------



## GerryR

wim said:


> For this clamp halves separation to work at all, seems to me you also need to loosen the two clamp bolts shown in illustration d.
> 
> The instructions make no mention of that, or am I missing something here?


I believe you're right from looking at the picture. I've been thinking about getting one of these so this is informative.


----------



## perttime

I only have the pics... but it looks like the forward part of the stem is like between the ears of the rear part. Maybe opening the clamping bolts around the steerer (and the top bolt too?) would let it spread wide enough. Remember this is just from looking at the pics that don't show all the details.

Sooo, the process would also include tensioning the headset bearings, before you are done.

edit:
just looked at the enlarged pics at ebikestop. I might be right.


----------



## roadfix

By removing the steerer pinch bolts completely both halves of the steerer clamp will pull apart.
I think this is a more secure adjustable system than those less expensive generic ones out there.


----------



## kchao1213

I appreciate all the feedback, but I think we have some confusion. I loosened everything including the pinch bolt, clamping bolts, and even removed the handlebars. So looking at the manual on page 11 that perttime posted, I got past photos B and D. The only issue I am having is with photo C where they separate in order to adjust the angle. Those two pieces simply do not want to come apart no matter how hard I try. Everything else is off though, so I am just working on those two pieces and nothing else right now. Tried to spray some WD-40 to loosen it up but it still feels dead stuck.


----------



## perttime

Can you get pictures of it?


----------



## SilverStar

Reinsert the bolt that clamps the adjustment part partway, then tap it with a rubber mallet to push out the splined piece. It's very similar to the Oval Concepts adjustable stem, and that's the technique that works on that one.

I hope that makes sense...


----------



## pdh777

Used to use one myself. Silver Star has the right idea - shouldn't be too difficult.

Heads up, before you take it apart mark where your setting is. It does get confusing trying to put that thing back together and remembering exactly which notch you had it in.


----------



## kchao1213

I see what you're saying, SilverStar. I actually managed to get it out before you posted. I resorted to inserting a socket of a similar size and gently hammering it through. I was a little hesitant about doing that, but brute force seemed to be the solution. They really make it difficult for you to adjust haha, but I suppose it's for the better.

Thanks a lot for all the replies. I'll definitely use that technique for the future.


----------



## Puchnuts

Place a rounded, so it won't leave marks, object that will fit the bolt. I found, once you remove the large bolt in the middle, that a medium screwdriver-handle works/fits like a charm. Take a wooden mallet and hit soundly. Those things really hold together. I have one - and love it! But it does require brute-force to knock apart to adjust. The whole stem must have the bolts removed first. This is one drawback to it's design and use.

Once you have it apart, be sure to grease it before you assemble it at the angle you want. With all the very-thin striations in it - that's a lot of choices. Blindfolded, once assembled, you couldn't tell it was 2-part. It's that solid.


----------

